# Mister Gone Pond Happy



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Wanted to share some of the 909 action from dirt church today.....Enjoy.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

"gonna play in some ****" hahaha loved the dude recording's sayings!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Looked like it enjoyed it even....lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks fun!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice vid!


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

looked like me a day ago before i found a 8 foot hole and swamped my brute and my baby "girlfriend". almost saved her but my girl didnt jump off the quad and she just brought her down, i jumped off and sunk over my head but i had her floored and she was making it but then my girl got scared and started to move and sank it :C


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet! Nice Vid.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all, glad ya liked it.

nmkawierider: you are not mistaken my friend "Mister" just loves that stuff. LOL

bworm989: Sucks yer psngr. swamped ya out, hopefully you were appropriately reimbursed (wink, wink). One of the best things about the big bore kit and extra H.P. is nobody rides on the back with me. lol


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

The commentator sounds like david from davids farm. good vid


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Addicted2Nitro said:


> The commentator sounds like david from davids farm. good vid


^^ that's funny right there.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome video, man!! Thanks for posting and that guy giving the commentary was great!


----------

